# Newest Acquisitions



## PaphLover (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh boy! Keep me away from the nurseries!!!!!!!! Lordy! AND I was restraining myself. :clap::drool:


----------



## PaphLover (Nov 21, 2015)

photos?


----------



## PaphLover (Nov 21, 2015)

hmmm, photo issues


----------



## PaphLover (Nov 21, 2015)

Ok, started imageshack account. how do I get them from there to here? Any help? I'm so confused.


----------



## PaphLover (Nov 21, 2015)

https://imageshack.com/a/iyb4/1

does this work?


----------



## Marco (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice pickups. Yes the link works.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like a good haul.....names?


----------



## PaphLover (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry. Meant to post that, but got so worked up about photos, I forgot.

Two noid paphs, Ambonesis X Gigantea, Cornu cervi, Violacea, ambonesis.

Love the spicy scent of the Violacea. The Ambonesis(es) too. ;-) (what is the plural form?)


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2015)

Good blooms already. I echo Wendy -- names?


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 21, 2015)

Good haul!


----------



## PaphLover (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks all! So nice to have fellow addicts to enable me.


----------

